# PFSH/social history ?



## Tonyj (May 22, 2013)

If the physician mentions "pt present with husband and son" in the HPI can I give credit for social history (married)?


----------



## spcalk (May 22, 2013)

*HPI question*

Yes, you can use that as social history.


----------



## snt314 (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I would give credit in Social History for this statement.


----------



## Karolina (May 24, 2013)

I agree, the statement supports SH, but not because the patient was accompanied by someone, the fact that one them was termed "husband" indicates marital status, which is considered SH. If she were accompanied by daughter (or son) and a friend, that would NOT count.


----------



## Tonyj (May 29, 2013)

Thanks to all who responded. I'm in total agreement.


----------



## MnTwins29 (May 29, 2013)

Why wouldn't "son" or "daughter" count?   Number of children is often asked, and if the patient is raising children or not DOES make a difference in social life, whether or not patient is married.   Granted, rarely does one see number of children asked without marital status, but I do believe that tidbit is relevant.


----------



## balaji9677820740@gmail.com (Feb 28, 2018)

*Pfsh*



MnTwins29 said:


> Why wouldn't "son" or "daughter" count?   Number of children is often asked, and if the patient is raising children or not DOES make a difference in social life, whether or not patient is married.   Granted, rarely does one see number of children asked without marital status, but I do believe that tidbit is relevant.



Hi Guys,

I need one clarification in SH, Somali speaking patient comes with Mother. Any SH documented in this scenario.Kindly Clarify


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 1, 2018)

I do not see enough in that statement to qualify, you do not know if the patient is married or single or living with the mother.


----------

